#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Iso tc 28

## amoval

Does anyone has ISO 12917-1:2017?

See More: Iso tc 28

----------


## hypn0

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

And join us in Telegram: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## daniel.torres

Thanks for post ISO 12917-1-2017

----------


## daniel.torres

Does anyone has ISO/IEC 17020:2012
Thanks in advanced

----------


## micaziv

Dear Daniel, here is ISO/IEC 17020

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## daniel.torres

Thanks you very much micaziv

----------


## amoval

Thank you very much, hypn0. Very, very thankful.

----------


## Srajeshkumar

Why this Telegram group is not available?

----------


## amoval

Hi everybody!!! Need some ASTM E Standards, like E303-93(Reappruved2018) & E965-15. Some of you have them? Appreciate your colaboration with my project!!

----------


## saqib-khan

Hi All,
Please share ISO 1297-1 at ssk.matsengr@gmail.com. I am unable to download through the given link.
Thanks

----------

